# Arto 69GL Dash Switches?



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi All

We now have our Arto 69GL and are very pleased with it. I have spent the last week fettling and sorting but am struggling with working out the functions of all the dash switches! Its a 2003 model.

See the attached two pictures.

The first pic shows a bank of switches to the right of the steering column.
The first switch operates the lights above the front seats, and the fourth appears to be for the electric steps, but it does nothing. What are all the others for? All of them appear to be wired up! and some 'clicking' can be heard when operating them, but again, I can not find anything actually happening!

The second shows two switches to the left of the Hazard switch, both are marked 'RES', one, when pressed, illuminates an integrated green indicator, the other an orange one. But, they don't seem to do anything??

Thanks in advance for any help.

Val


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Val

The step switch should work - but it only retracts the step, doesn't extend it so try it with your step extended. The others are "Reserved" for other add-ons (front spotlights etc.) so effectively don't do anything.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Val, and congratulations on your choice of motorhome!

As Gaspode says, the res switches are just spares. The two to the left of hazard switch are for front foglights and heated rear window (on the ducato).

The other switch panel is linked to the main electrical control panel above the door, but the switches are not connected.

David


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, that confirms my thoughts!

Val


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Agree with all of that except on our arto the small switch with the light symbol switches on the spots mounted on the underside of the dropdown.

Hope you enjoy your arto.
Jon


----------

